
New official Apple program for teaching iPhone dev at uni - jasonlbaptiste
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/09/19/new-official-apple-program-for-teaching-iphone-dev-at-uni
======
stillmotion
I bet most of the class is about the waiting period, and all the angles Apple
can screw you.

------
nextmoveone
love the euro slang 'uni'!

